# Starting Basic Training!



## R3tic (4 Feb 2004)

Hey all, I signed up with the army recruiting center around late Dec and now I‘m doing basic this friday! I‘m so excited. I‘ve been working out and jogging for the past 3 months, and I‘ve lost 19% fat. I never been so fit before. But I hope i can only get stronger.

Btw I‘m 19. I joined the RHLI in hamilton. The bad thing is i have NOTHING. No kits for basic training. They told me I had to bring my own sleeping bag but i‘m on such a tight budget because of college/gas money/car payments etc, i can‘t afford one. What do i do?


----------



## meni0n (4 Feb 2004)

Say what? You‘re supposed to get kitted out at the QM.


----------



## winchable (4 Feb 2004)

Every place works differently I suppose. Perhaps you‘ll be getting kitted up that first weekend but will still need a bag before the issued one is assembled and aired, although perhaps you should check on that Paul just to be sure.

Is there no-one you can borrow a sleeping bag from? Family? friends? Pinning a blanket over into a makeshit bag?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (4 Feb 2004)

I know when I did my Ql2 (BMQ) I had to bring my own, becuase I didn‘t have kit. Got it later on. I ran around in a Monkey suit for a wile, till I got combats.


----------



## Bulvyn (5 Feb 2004)

Paul, just so you know because it‘s bound to come up. People take it offensively if you show a rank on your icon you have not earned. Since you claim to be starting basic I will assume you aren‘t yet a Sgt.

Just the same you don‘t have the right to wear the first chevron because you are not a fully trained private. That, just like all ranks, must be earned. People who achieve that rank have bragging rights and worked their asses off.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (5 Feb 2004)

Anthrax I Believe You are Assuming To Much Not that In your In the Wrong Or Any How do you Know he Is Not Representing a Lost Family Member Or Paying Tribute To A Fallen Solider 

And If Im Wrong Ill insert Yet another Foot Into my Mouth


----------



## R3tic (5 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Anthrax:
> [qb]  People take it offensively if you show a rank on your icon you have not earned. Since you claim to be starting basic I will assume you aren‘t yet a Sgt.
> 
> Just the same you don‘t have the right to wear the first chevron because you are not a fully trained private. That, just like all ranks, must be earned. People who achieve that rank have bragging rights and worked their asses off. [/qb]


i think it looks cool. and obviously its completely different in real life but hey, its a forum. and if it makes u mad that i have that as an avatar, well...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (5 Feb 2004)

Think it looks cool, huh? I should introduce you to a few real-life Sgts...    

By the way, you aren‘t trained yet so no hook for you either.


----------



## dbrock (6 Feb 2004)

Hey now, 

Sergeants are kind, gentle, loving human beings    . 

Enjoy the friendly wakeup calls and the breakfast delivered to your bed by your ever friendly M/Cpl    :rage:  .

The 8 km nature walks are nice too(leave your lungs back at the barracks)  :crybaby:  .


----------



## dbrock (6 Feb 2004)

We need a recruit "cornflake" avatar for the plugs in the room.


----------



## nex (6 Feb 2004)

there is a cornflake isn‘t there?


----------



## nex (6 Feb 2004)

yes.. there‘s the cornflake.. this is the last weekend for my bmq.. grad parade is on Tuesday night!  I‘m excited providing I don‘t die in the gas hut and don‘t fall and break my neck in borden this weekend!  Weather looks crappy (and from what I have been told the weather is always crappy in borden always all year round).  Good times.. 

Saturday morning, gas shack.
Saturday afternoon, day nav
Saturday night, night nav. 

Drizzle, to snow, to flurries to -17 before windchill sat night.  Oh yeah.. no mucklucks yet.. the unit hasn‘t been able to get them for us.  My poor toes!


----------



## chrisf (6 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by dominas:
> [qb] yes.. there‘s the cornflake.. this is the last weekend for my bmq.. grad parade is on Tuesday night!  I‘m excited providing I don‘t die in the gas hut and don‘t fall and break my neck in borden this weekend!  Weather looks crappy (and from what I have been told the weather is always crappy in borden always all year round).  Good times..
> 
> Saturday morning, gas shack.
> ...


Before I say this, don‘t get me wrong, gas is not a pleasent experience, it does a burn, a lot, and if anyone tells you to rub snow on face before you go in to "cool the burn", they‘re full of crap (The gas reacts with moisture on your skin), it burns in your eyes, nose, mouth (If you‘ve ever eaten insanely spicey food, it‘s the same sensation... only in your eyes and nose as well), and anywhere else there‘s moisture, it gets very itchy all over if you‘re sweating at all (At least I‘ve been told it does, I just get a nice warm sensation).

Anyway, on to what I was going to say. The majority of people who run out the back door to throw up are the ones who were expecting the worse. The gas won‘t kill you, and you‘re in no danger, the instructors will see to it you get out of there in a hurry if somthing goes wrong. Accept those two facts, and don‘t worry too much, and you‘ll be fine. Just be calm, and follow your drills.


----------



## Danny (6 Feb 2004)

Bring your own sleeping bag? Thats nuts!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by cdnsignaller:
> [qb] Enjoy the friendly wakeup calls and the breakfast delivered to your bed by your ever friendly M/Cpl     :rage:   .
> 
> [/qb]


HEY! I never got breakfast in bed...what a gyp


----------



## AndrewD83 (7 Feb 2004)

Paul - just wondering what trade your going into?

I‘m guessing you didn‘t apply in December 2003.

If you did that was really fast recruiting on the Armys part!


----------



## venero (7 Feb 2004)

wow! I wrone my CFAT on the 18 on November and still have herd nothing!


----------



## Dan Gerous (8 Feb 2004)

I handed in my application on July 16, 2003 (my 16th birthday) and my medical file is still waiting review at the Borden medical commitee.  This kind of sucks because I just missed the latest training program and I have to wait until summer.


----------



## Righty (8 Feb 2004)

handed in my stuff on Oct 31, did all testing on Dec 3 and Dec 10. I start BMQ/SQ this monday!


----------



## R3tic (18 Feb 2004)

i did everything on Dec 15 and did my testings on Dec 18 and then i got sworn in in Jan.   

Well i survived the first week. I have to say, it sucked SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad. I hated every minute of it and wanted to go home. I felt like i was no longer motavataded to move on. I was tired, cold and bored, and the place didnt have a shower so we all stunk.

I‘m still gonna do my best, i just hope it aint boring, cuz i was hoping we do something fun the first week. my expectations were much too high. Does anyone know when i will be using the C7?


----------



## portcullisguy (19 Feb 2004)

First I must say that is lickity split fast for the CFRC to get you in that quickly ... good on ‘em.

You will be tired, cold and bored throughout your military career, at various times, and these periods will be interrupted by brief periods of fast, hard, and energetic activity.

You will be using the C7 on the BMQ course, but your crse officer may have scheduled it for any time (it should be soon however, although you will quickly learn to hate that rifle for all the parts your MCpl‘s will find carbon/dirt in that you didn‘t even know you could clean).

But, pace yourself.  You have to learn to crawl before you can walk, and in army terms you aren‘t even close to crawling yet.  Literally!

Good luck!


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Feb 2004)

Steady Boy, you‘ll get to play with the Guns and Rifles and all the things that go boom soon enough. you still need to learn about basic military discipline, GSK (general Service Knowlage) and a couple other things first. Stick with it and remember, everything youre doing know, your instructors have had to do, and odds are, they‘ve also had to do worse. there are harder courses then BMQ. just hang in there and stay positive.

Dominas: Borden isnt that bad. its just cold and dry in the winter and hot and dry in the summer.... plus bugs... bugs that bite...   borden is accually a pretty nice base to train in.. its meaford that has all the lousy rain and stuff.

as a MCpl once said to me "Meaford is where Weather goes to Die"


----------



## Phillman (19 Feb 2004)

Just remember these two phrases we like to use at my unit. It depends on the season for which one to use.

It ain‘t trainin‘ if it ain‘t rainin‘.

If it ain‘t snowin‘, we ain‘t goin‘.


----------



## fleeingjam (19 Feb 2004)

Hey guys i had a question what happens after u done all the stuff like pt, interview, can someone plz post in detail and somewhat order whats gonnna happen to me, and another question when do i get my uniform and will my rank be private?

PLZ HELP PAUL AND PEOPLE


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (19 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] Hey guys i had a question what happens after u done all the stuff like pt, interview, can someone plz post in detail and somewhat order whats gonnna happen to me, and another question when do i get my uniform and will my rank be private?
> 
> PLZ HELP PAUL AND PEOPLE [/qb]


Perhaps first you could fix up your profile...your giving the impretion that your already in the army when you‘ve just stated above that your not...just a suggestion


----------



## fleeingjam (19 Feb 2004)

what ever do you know or not?


----------



## Franko (19 Feb 2004)

The training varies from course to course, also depending on what trade you are getting into.

For the cheveron thing...you won‘t see your first one for at least a year, maybe 2. I know the new guys in the RCD don‘t see thiers until about year 3...the way it should be.

Regards


----------



## fleeingjam (19 Feb 2004)

so when i get my cadpat i wont have a rank?


----------



## Enzo (19 Feb 2004)

I haven‘t been paying attention, how did I miss this thread? It‘s interesting that you both (Usman & Paul) are so optimistic re: the flagrant use of rank and insignia within your profiles. It‘s about earning the right (which involves work) and respect (which you will become familiar with in time).

Paul, your attitude is excellent. Keep it up and your career will be short. As for handling a C7, would you honestly want to be given one in your first week?? Jesus, how irresponsible do you think the CF is? Hope you have a better time next week after your weekend rest. There‘s a concept.

Whatever buds, good luck. You‘re going to need it.


----------



## Enzo (19 Feb 2004)

PS

ever hear of a "psychobaby?"


----------



## jonsey (19 Feb 2004)

If you get CADPAT. I still see some reservists wearing OD. Getting fewer and fewer every time I see some, but still.


----------



## fleeingjam (19 Feb 2004)

Yes...btw i was just tryin to help out paul

so go suck on that enzo...if you still dont believe me here my SN-*********
i hope my questions help paul and other people inteseted in joining the forces.


----------



## meni0n (19 Feb 2004)

You‘re short one figure in your SN.


----------



## Enzo (20 Feb 2004)

> Hey guys i had a question what happens after u done all the stuff like pt, interview, can someone plz post in detail and somewhat order whats gonnna happen to me, and another question when do i get my uniform and will my rank be private?


And you‘re "almost" quoting your SN # to me??

Jesus. I‘m in no mood to be told to suck on anything by you buds, you must love the safety of the ‘net eh.

I‘ve a question for you, where do you see yourself in a couple of years?

Think about that before you answer.


----------



## Jungle (20 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] Yes...btw i was just tryin to help out paul
> 
> so go suck on that enzo...if you still dont believe me here my SN-*********
> i hope my questions help paul and other people inteseted in joining the forces. [/qb]


All right kid, most of the questions you ask have an answer in the recruiting forum, or recruiting archives. Look in the top-right corner of this page, and click on the word "search". Once you are done asking all your questions to the search engine, come back and RESPECTFULLY ask your unanswered questions on the forums. Good reading...


----------



## Franko (20 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] so when i get my cadpat i wont have a rank? [/qb]


That‘s right...no rank at all. You have to earn them, just like we all do. You‘ll probably get a slip on and that‘s it.

Hope you weren‘t thinking of being a Cpl your first year...   

As for your latest ramblings:

Usman Syed...have you lost your mind? The one thing you don‘t give out over the net is your bloody SN number...can you say PERSEC? By you giving out that number ANYONE can track you down....right to your unit with the proper channels

You trully are in need of a wake up call...and it‘s coming real soon...more than likely on your basic, so get ready for it.

Also...By every guy and gal on this site...

My advise to you is do exactly as Jungle and the rest of us are trying to help you understand the way of things...or your not going to last very much longer.   

Last chance...   

Regards


----------



## leopard11 (20 Feb 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (20 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] so when i get my cadpat i wont have a rank? [/qb]


Your rank‘ll be Pte (R) (meaning Private-Recruit) when you join. Whatever uniform you get when you join. If you‘re lucky enough to get cadpat, you get a blank slip-on (as Franko mentioned.)

From what I know, you don‘t get Private (trained)(and your first hook) until you pass your 3s.


----------



## Veteran`s son (20 Feb 2004)

I have never been in the CF but I have the Engineers cap badge as my avatar image.
 I have the Corporals rank as an icon when messages are posted also.
 However, I have selected these images in memory of my father who was in the CF as a Corporal  (Royal Canadian Engineers) for 31 years.
 I have selected these avatar images/icons out of respect to my Dad of whom I am very proud!


----------



## combat_medic (20 Feb 2004)

Usman_Syed: Your behaviour on this thread and on this forum has been extremely poor. This is a warning to start behaving with a little maturity and decorum. If you continue to be inflammatory and insulting, you will be banned. Consider this your first and final warning.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Feb 2004)

> so go suck on that enzo...if you still dont believe me here my SN-*********


I‘ve already gone out of my way to do you a favour and removed your service number from the open forums.

Heres some advice:  If your going to talk the talk, make sure you‘ve walked the walk.

Until then, shut your f***ing mouth because none of us really care.


----------



## bossi (20 Feb 2004)

AAARRGGHHH!!!!! (I can‘t stand it)

I realise this is a "forum", but ... what a waste of time and energy
(yup - I‘m cranky today - my four-year-old was up until 0300 with an earache)

New guys:  Stop being rude.
Old guys:  Stop behaving like immature new guys.
Everybody:  Show some mutual respect (i.e. I‘ll respect the fact that new guys don‘t know very much, and will answer their questions ... as long as they repect the fact that they‘re now at the bottom of the food chain ... and I‘ll also respect the fact that some of the old guys don‘t appreciate the lack of respect they‘ve been shown by some of the new guys ... HOWEVER, a gazillion wrongs don‘t make a right.  Period.  Point Final.)

Rank, and respect, are both earned.
Don‘t make me get the belt ...


----------



## Franko (20 Feb 2004)

Usman Syed....I‘d listen if I were you. Thankfully I‘m not.   

Regards


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Feb 2004)

Atten.......shun!

Hey, we are all on the same side here, so as they say here, ‘pull your heads in‘.

Its all about enjoyment and having a good time. It‘s about recruit - retain - and train. Its about hard work and respect for each other your Unit and your country. It‘s about icy cold beers in the mess after a long ex, it‘s a brotherhood of which I have been a member of now for over 28 years in two commonwealth different armies, with my humble Militia beginnings back in the Regina Rifles (BTW - "Up the Johns"!).

So, lets carry on, eh!   

Have a good time Paul, as for getting a SB, speak to someone in the Q Store, or your recruiter. I think thats a crock of BS if DND can‘t provide a SB when you first arrive. I am sure they‘ll have some.

If you wanna throw a Chev up on your avatar, thats okay with me ( I‘ve done my time), and it is just a forum. Be proud of RHLI. Big shoes to fill for such a colourful regiment steeped in history. 

Good luck on your recruit training! 

Here in Australia your CIT (Common Induction Training)is 6 weeks long, and is the same course for ARA (reg) and ARes (res). It is conducted in a place called Kapooka, near Wagga-Wagga in New South Wales.

GAS GAS GAS!

As Gas trg, try wearing the protective gear fully MOPP‘d out, when its 45C! After a 2.4km run with webbing and Austeyr, etc, then to be hoplessly gassed with an abundance CS without mercy by a shamless DS (in this case me)!

Cheers and beers,

Wes

Go have alook in the photo section of a couple of pics I took during Gas trg before Christmas.


----------



## fleeingjam (22 Feb 2004)

Well that was somethin guys...yes it was a wake up call.

I guess its my duty now to apologize for my actions on this thread and hope everyone excpets my apology and discontinous there comment spazams. Aside from  that yes you information was valuable and i can understand why you guys we so angry..n e ways it will never happen again and so thats it...

Wow so how can you tell the difference between fake and real CADPAT?

PS. Sorry to forumn moderators.


----------



## Korus (22 Feb 2004)

Fake CADPAT cloth is usually (all that I‘ve seen) coloured differently than real CADPAT. Further, the fake uniforms I‘ve seen have some blatant differences in the way they‘re made, such as epaulates (sp?) on the shoulders like the old ODs.


----------



## bossi (24 Feb 2004)

It‘s quite simple:

The Army issues you REAL CADPAT (and it has a NSN = NATO Stock Number).
Fake CADPAT can be purchased (and won‘t have a NSN).

Most importantly:
REAL CADPAT has anti-IR capability.
Fake CADPAT glows in the night (well - okay - it glows when you look at it through IR eqpt - a little difficult to detect for the average Joe).

If it ain‘t issued to you, it‘s probably fake (or stolen ... in which case the MP‘s would relish investigating where it came from ... again, no pun intended ... relish ... CADPAT ... where is my Timmie‘s ... ?  I‘ve been up since 0330, and I‘m supposed to be on leave ... ?????)


----------

